# Behavior changes



## 22712 (Oct 16, 2012)

My hedgehog is 16 months old and I've noticed a few changes in his behavior lately.
For one, he's become a much noisier sleeper. He makes squeaky sounds, which he never made/I never noticed he made. 
Do you think this is something that comes with a hedgehog getting "old"? He just seems more vocal in general than ever before. 
Also, he seems to have "boy time" often...like every day often. Normal or a little bit abnormal? :shock:


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Frequency of boy-time: eh, varies by hedgehog, mood, season, colour of the food, scent wafting on the air... My little friend has gone through periods of intense activity (nightly, or more than once a night), and periods where either he isn't at all, or he's hiding it really, really well.

Noisy: no idea. Sudden onset of squeaky breathing can be an early URI symptom? Some hedgehogs are quite vocal sleepers, though, some even screaming from little hedgie nightmares.  So could be normal, could be substantial change in behaviour that is an early warning sign. No direct experience, so please let other voices overrule me!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

@annie: I've heard some of my hedgies do a soft cooing sound when they're dreaming. Its so cute, i can die lol

@jenna: i have a 5.7 year old male that makes a very faint purring sound while sleeping. He usually does this when he's in a very deep sleep (i know he's in deep sleep if he doesnt move even after nudging him a lot, tl the point that i can raise him up and he seems dead and then he'll take a sniff and wake up lol) other than that the only sound he can make while sleeping is if he kicks the side of the bin while he's sleep scratching haha. And oh yeah, daily boy time is normal


----------

